# [SOLVED] Question: help



## Runnerslider (Sep 26, 2011)

Rom I tunes can I copy and paste my main music file to an external drive and then copy this file to another I tunes music file on a different I tunes account. On an another computer Will this be accepted as its own music without rejecting it Just thought this might work 101 gigs to move


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Question: help*

Hello Runnerslider,

You're able to export your library and import it to another machine. You can use the guide listed here.


----------



## Runnerslider (Sep 26, 2011)

aciid said:


> Hello Runnerslider,
> 
> You're able to export your library and import it to another machine. You can use the guide listed here.


Thanks for your help. Followed ur instructions Everything went well. Again thanks


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Question: help*

No worries at all! Thread has been marked as solved.


----------

